# Miniteich?



## Noena (18. Aug. 2009)

Hallo, 

bin neu hier und habe einige Fragen zum Miniteich. 
Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich ein Garten übernommen mit einem naja Wasserloch. Diesen würde ich gerne zu einem kleinen Teich gestalten der zumindest naturnah aussieht. Ich möchte keine Fische, der Teich soll als Trinkstelle für meine Katzen dienen sowie für andere Tiere und natürlich schön aussehen. Jetzt meine erste Frage:

1. Die Maße betragen 1,90 x 1,25 x 0,46 m B/L/H 
Handelt es sich überhaupt um einen Miniteich?

2. Lohnt es sich diesen noch einzurichten? Also ich meine in diesem Jahr? Hatte gelesen, dass man Miniteiche im Winter entleeren soll...

3. Muss ich diesen Teich im Winter entleeren? Und was wäre dann mit den Wasserpflanzen?

4. Welche Pflanzen würdet ihr denn vorschlagen? Mir wären am liebsten unempfindliche und welche die den heimischen Tieren nützen.

5. Welches Substrat würdet ihr vorschlagen? Habe hier gelesen, dass Teicherde nicht zu empfehlen ist. Stattdessen Verlegesand und Kies. Wie hoch müsste denn die Schicht am Boden betragen? Mein Teich ist ja leider nur 46 cm tief.

6. Das Ufer habe ich bereits gestaltet (siehe Fotos). Ja wahrscheinlich hätte ich das zuletzt machen sollen, aber das war so eine spontane idee 

Ah ja und dann hatte ich mir noch einen Filter angeschaut von Oase. Das Model 5000 UVC Unterwasserfilter. Kennt ihn jemand und kann mir den empfehlen? 

LG Noena


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich?*

Hallo,


Noena schrieb:


> 3. Muss ich diesen Teich im Winter entleeren? Und was wäre dann mit den Wasserpflanzen?


Bei mir hat die __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Wasserpest (stirbt ab und kommt wieder) die __ Iris und die Seerose roblemlos überlebt. Tiefe des Minis war gerade mal 40cm. Ich heb weder was ausgeräumt noch sonst irgendwelche Vorbereitungen getroffen. Lediglich die Seerose habe ich komplett gestutzt. 

Viele einheimische Pflanzen sind Winterhart und einige können sogar komplett einfrieren.

Leider kann ich dir die genauen Pflanzennamen nicht mehr sagen.

Als Tip: Bei Amazon gibt es derzeit das Buch "Wasserpflanzen für den Garten" als Restexemplar für 4,99. Ich habe es mir gekauft und finde es sehr gut.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich?*

Hallo Noena,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Miniteich!



Noena schrieb:


> 1. Die Maße betragen 1,90 x 1,25 x 0,46 m B/L/H
> Handelt es sich überhaupt um einen Miniteich?



Ja, das ist ein größerer Miniteich.



Noena schrieb:


> 2. Lohnt es sich diesen noch einzurichten? Also ich meine in diesem Jahr? Hatte gelesen, dass man Miniteiche im Winter entleeren soll...



Auf jeden Fall lohnt sich das noch. Diesen Teich brauchst Du nicht zu entleeren. Das sind eher die Mini-Minis, die kaputtfrieren können...



Noena schrieb:


> 3. Muss ich diesen Teich im Winter entleeren? Und was wäre dann mit den Wasserpflanzen?



Nein. Sie unter 2.



Noena schrieb:


> 4. Welche Pflanzen würdet ihr denn vorschlagen? Mir wären am liebsten unempfindliche und welche die den heimischen Tieren nützen.



Eine schöner Pflanzvorschlag: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24044



Noena schrieb:


> 5. Welches Substrat würdet ihr vorschlagen? Habe hier gelesen, dass Teicherde nicht zu empfehlen ist. Stattdessen Verlegesand und Kies. Wie hoch müsste denn die Schicht am Boden betragen? Mein Teich ist ja leider nur 46 cm tief.



Wichtig ist die umlaufende Pflanzrinne. Auf den Boden selber würde ich nur 3-5 cm Sand einbringen. Eine Seeröschen müsste eh besser in ein Körbchen. Zum Thema Substrat im Mini: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21694



Noena schrieb:


> 6. Das Ufer habe ich bereits gestaltet (siehe Fotos). Ja wahrscheinlich hätte ich das zuletzt machen sollen, aber das war so eine spontane idee



Ist nicht so schlimm...Du kommst ja noch an den Teich heran.



Noena schrieb:


> Ah ja und dann hatte ich mir noch einen Filter angeschaut von Oase. Das Model 5000 UVC Unterwasserfilter. Kennt ihn jemand und kann mir den empfehlen?



Für das, was Du vorhast, brauchst Du keinen Filter. Maximal ein Pümpchen für ein kleines Wasserspiel oder einen Speier.


----------



## Noena (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich?*

Oh danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ihr habt mir schon sehr geholfen 
Werde dann morgen den großen Einkauf starten. Habe auf der Einkaufsliste den __ Froschlöffel, __ Hechtkraut, Schlangenknötterich, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Blumenbinse, Pfleikraut, __ Froschbiss, __ Hornblatt und natürlich die Seerose! Hoffe, dass ich auch alles bekomme. Und den Filter werde ich holen, weil ich naja etwas bedenken habe was die Trinkwasserqualität später angeht (wegen den Katzen). 

Christine du hast da so eine süßes Frosch auf deinen Bild. Ist der aus deinen Teich? 

LG
Noena


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich?*

Hallo Noena,

ja - der Frosch ist aus meinem Teich gewesen. Der kleine Fettklops ist aber weitergewandert. Meine sind schlanker....

Den Filter brauchst Du wirklich nicht. Dafür hast Du die Pflanzen. Das reicht - glaub mir, meine drei Samtpfoten trinken aus allen (Mini)teichen und Wasserschüsseln. Ohne Nebenwirkungen. Die täglich neu befüllten Wassernäpfe werden völlig ignoriert.


----------

